# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  "Resort Philosophy" - one certain dream location.

## Paraknight

This isn't a dream sharing experiment, but similar. For you experts out there that are able to easily teleport to different places, be it facilitated (by summoning a door marked with the location for example) or otherwise, please do me a favor and try this out.  :smiley: 

Go to a shop called "Resort Philosophy" whenever you get the chance and tell me what you see. I had a pretty long lucid dream inside and outside that shop that was really, _really_ interesting. I was wondering if others would be able to visit the same location I visited in my dream. I would give details but that would ruin the purpose I guess. I just want to see how this goes and I expect nothing significant, but whatever.  :tongue2: 

So just remember the name and if anyone happens to get bored during a lucid, hop in a cab and tell the driver to take you there or something.  ::D:

----------


## Sam1r

Hey,
Sounds interesting...
I'd be sure to try next time I get Lucid...
A shop called Resort Philosophy...sounds trippy man..
Thanks,
Sam

----------

